# Want kind of art would a deer have?



## hanidyani (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm developing a story behind some deer like characters of mine, I've designed their culture, religious beliefs, language and everything in between, but I'm at a loss to what kind of artwork a deer would create. 

I'm using their antlers for some but would would you think they would draw or write about?

 Any ideas would be helpful

Sorry not sure if this topic goes here but it is for a story and frankly I'm stuck.

Thanks alot hope you can help me ^_^


----------



## Shouden (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, first. It should be "What kind of art" not "Want" and secondly, what is with the font change in the middle of your first sentence?

and I think a deer would have Picasso or Monet.


----------



## hanidyani (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry about that I'm not so good at spelling so I use MS word to get words right, its just a thing but it works for me. 

 Thanks alot for the help I'll look into Picasso and Monet. I'm trying to use some their artwork in a story but I simply got lost.

 Thank you very much ^_^


----------



## Shouden (Apr 1, 2009)

you're welcome.


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 1, 2009)

*Interesting question, and I'm racking my brain.*

You know, the answer may be a bit like Gary Larson's Cow Tools. Just a bit out of our grasp--until it is seen. And even then perhaps still unknowable.

But a clarifying question: Do you mean art that deer would enjoy, or art that deer might be capable of producing? And if the answer is art that deer might be capable of producing, then what are their capabilities?

In a related vein, I've produced some fox nursery rhymes. However, I've never thought about the visual arts.


*Thinking out loud here...*

What sort of artwork do humans enjoy and why? Then perhaps think of how humans and deer differ.

A still life of fruits or flowers? But what sort of objects in a still life might speak to a deer?

Can you depict anything from the deer's religion? Much human art, especially from times past, contains religious iconography.

Also, mythology as inspiration has played a gigantic role in the visual arts.

Do deer wish to view beauty? What is beautiful to a deer? How do they view each other and what aspects of the deer's form is pleasing to another deer?

What about landscapes? Would they think a meadow more beautiful, or an orchard with luscious low-hanging fruit?

Art to make us think, or to shock the viewer. What sort of things would deer find shocking? Any subjects off limits?

Cityscapes? Do your deer even live in cities? How about a small village? What might a country manor look like and how might the business of a country manor be run, if run by and for deer? I'm thinking of several famous paintings of peasants working in the fields, or of the everyday life of the common person.

Which brings up Norman Rockwell, who painted scenes from everyday life.

Abstracts might be interesting. What sort of visual stimuli might "grab" a deer? Humans seem to be attuned to colors, but what about deer? What shapes? How about the interaction of those shapes?

Anyway, I'll quit for now.

Scotty


----------



## hanidyani (Apr 1, 2009)

wow thanks alot see I knew I did the right thing posting here ^_^

"clarifying question" Well basicly I'm trying to create artwork that a deer would create, am trying to build their own style.

 Seeing how art is at the base of our culture figured it would be a good place for humans to begin understanding the culture I'm trying to build. 


 Time to get writing thank you so much for the ideas, going to be doing alot of drawings this week lol.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

The best suggestion that I can give would be to look through the strips of the webcomic, _A Doemain of Our Own_, that is if you haven't seen it already. Sue (the author) has a lot of situations in the comic involving the fact that the her fursona and the other main character are deer. For example, one of the characters, who is a buck, sometimes rubs his antlers on various objects around the main characters' house. In one particular strip, there is a product called "Aqua Velvaway" which is apparently some kind of product for removing antler velvet. Sue's fursona also has a tendency to be afraid of carnivores, a reflection of the nature of her species in terms of behavior and the fact that deer are herbivorous. These are just a few examples. If you just look through the comic, I'm sure you will find a few things to give you some ideas.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 9, 2009)

I think that habits and characteristics like these that anthropomorphic deer could have might play a role in their art. Since they are herbivores, artwork involving grass and other plants that deer like come to mind. Deer are also vary wary and jumpy animals. I'm sure that artwork which encompasses that trait would be another consideration.


----------



## Murphy Z (Aug 9, 2009)

Many the God could have infinitely pointed horns and the Devil could be a predator, maybe someone who wears neon orange.

They also seem semi-nomadic (at least they could have been at one time) and herbivores are more peaceful, but the males may be more territorial, and the one with the biggest rack (no not that kind of rack) might be more dominant.

Also *don't *head for the light!


----------

